# Was sind die Vorteile von DB2 im Gegensatz zu einer Oracle-Datenbank?



## ebruss17 (15. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich arbeiter momentan mit einer DB2-Datenbank und würde gerne wissen, was die Vorteile von DB2 gegenüber einer Oracle-Datenbank ist. Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Dez 2014)

Moin,

entweder dies:
Difference Between DB2 and Oracle | Difference Between | DB2 vs Oracle
DB2 vs. Microsoft SQL Server vs. Oracle Comparison

oder weitere Suchergebnisse unter:
db2 vs. oracle - Searchya - Search Results Yahoo Suche Suchergebnisse

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ebruss17 (15. Dez 2014)

Sind denn keine deutschen Quellen zu finden? Wäre mir ehrlich gesagt lieber...


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Dez 2014)

Möglicherweise schon, warum versuchst Du es selbst mal ??????

Im Übrigen ist in der IT durchaus schon Englisch die Sprache der Wahl !!


----------



## ebruss17 (15. Dez 2014)

ich habe schon viele deutsche Quellen gefunden, da werden aber nicht die Vorteile von DB2 im Gegensatz zu Oracle beschrieben!!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Dez 2014)

Vorteil DB2 Oracle - Searchya - Search Results Yahoo Suche Suchergebnisse


----------

